# 2002 Jetta - Replace Stock Radio



## cipher7 (Jul 16, 2007)

My 2002 Jetta 1.8T is still running it's original Double DIN Monsoon radio and I've finally decided to replace it with the following Pioneer DEH-X8500 head unit:

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car/CD-Receivers/DEH-X8500BS

I came across this video for replacing a 2004 Jetta radio and while the steps seem straightforward I wanted to make sure that this is the right approach for my 2002 model or be would there a better install approach to take? 

Also, based on the video, and what I've read, these are the items I'm planning to order for the install:

1) VW Radio Keys
2) Single DIN Spacer Pocket
3) VW Stereo Wire Harness Double Din
4) Antenna Adaptor

Would this list be accurate and complete? Also, are these items always sold separately or are there kits containing everything I need and who is usually the best place to order these items from?

Any recommendations (installation items, best vendors, installation tips) would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

from the video... you can use the "hack", but you should really use one of those add-a-fuse kits to the existing fuse.

VW recommends crimps for repairs, instead of soldering.

Also, the ILL(umination), you connect to the headlight switch. gray/blue wire (see the boost gauge install threads).


----------



## cipher7 (Jul 16, 2007)

BsickPassat said:


> from the video... you can use the "hack", but you should really use one of those add-a-fuse kits to the existing fuse.
> 
> VW recommends crimps for repairs, instead of soldering.
> 
> Also, the ILL(umination), you connect to the headlight switch. gray/blue wire (see the boost gauge install threads).


Thanks, BsickPassat. So it sounds like the following is considered best practice:

1) Use an add-a-fuse kit rather than running a wire directly to the fuse (which is considered the "hack" approach)
2) When making the wiring connections, crimp the connections rather than solder them (as per VW)

Also, I'm not sure I understand your last line about ILL(umination) and the headlight switch. Doesn't the harness adaptor allow the HU to light up once it's connected?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

cipher7 said:


> Also, I'm not sure I understand your last line about ILL(umination) and the headlight switch. Doesn't the harness adaptor allow the HU to light up once it's connected?


not necessarily.

assuming that everything is lit.... at night, the screen and buttons would not dim down.


----------



## Boogie_manVR6 (Dec 31, 2013)

Don't forget about the K-Line that runs in the factory radio harness. If the K-Line isn't removed from the harness pin you can get trouble when doing a VAG-COM scan. It can actually damage a VAG-Scan Tool. Research it before you proceed.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Boogie_manVR6 said:


> Don't forget about the K-Line that runs in the factory radio harness. If the K-Line isn't removed from the harness pin you can get trouble when doing a VAG-COM scan. It can actually damage a VAG-Scan Tool. Research it before you proceed.


technically it's CAN+ and CAN-

the newer harnesses are usually good about not having any pins there.


----------



## Boogie_manVR6 (Dec 31, 2013)

BsickPassat said:


> technically it's CAN+ and CAN-
> 
> the newer harnesses are usually good about not having any pins there.



Thanks for clearing that up. I believe some models like 2003 & 2004 still have it in the harness, that's why I recommended for that to be taken note of as well. Always good to be on the safe side.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Boogie_manVR6 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. I believe some models like 2003 & 2004 still have it in the harness, that's why I recommended for that to be taken note of as well. Always good to be on the safe side.


double din = CAN-BUS
single din = K-line


----------



## cipher7 (Jul 16, 2007)

BsickPassat said:


> not necessarily.
> 
> assuming that everything is lit.... at night, the screen and buttons would not dim down.


Thanks for this as I hadn't come across this issue during my reading. I'd definitely want my HU to dim if I dim the lights in the car. I'll track down a thread that describes how this is properly done.


----------



## cipher7 (Jul 16, 2007)

Another question I have is do I need a Double DIN Installation Dash Kit, like the one linked below, to properly secure my HU and the spacer pocket? 

http://metraonline.com/part/95-9012


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

cipher7 said:


> Another question I have is do I need a Double DIN Installation Dash Kit, like the one linked below, to properly secure my HU and the spacer pocket?
> 
> http://metraonline.com/part/95-9012


No. You're installing a single din HU


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## cipher7 (Jul 16, 2007)

BsickPassat said:


> No. You're installing a single din HU
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


Thanks again, BsickPassat. You've really helped me here.

After some more reading, I've decided to go with Metra parts, rather than those linked in my OP, and these are the ones I'm looking to pick up:

*Single DIN Spacer Pocket* - Metra 88-00-9008

*VW Stereo Wire Harness Double Din* - Metra 70-9003 (Note: Metra 70-1784 is for the Single DIN radio)

*Steering Wheel Control* - Metra Axxess ASWC-1

*Antenna Adaptor* - this one is confusing as all of the following are listed on the Metra site for my 2002 Jetta Sedan: 40-EU10, 40-EU20, 40-EU30, 40-EU55, 40-VW53, 40-VW54. I believe I'm supposed to purchase a powered antenna adaptor, but I'm not sure which of these is the best one to get.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

iirc, the antenna base is amplified, so you need the antenna adapter with the wire (which connects to ACC). Otherwise the AM/FM reception will really suck.


----------



## Allen Wong (Jan 21, 2013)

*Aftermarket navigation for Jetta 1998-2005*

Not sure if you guys are interest in installing an advanced double din navigation unit. All accessories(removal keys, harness, radio antenna adapter and CANBUS decoder for steering wheel control) are included with the unit. They are totally plug and play, no need to buy anything else to make it work. You can even install it by yourself, because all the cables are plug and play, no need to cut wire, no need to solder. 
This WinCE unit for Jetta 1998-2005, if your vehicle comes with steering wheel control, you can add the CANBUS decoder for that:
http://www.carnaviplayer.com/volkswagen-b5-platform-aftermarket-gps-navigation-head-unit-p-217

If your vehicle does not come with steering wheel control, you can even install this latest Android unit without CANBUS decoder:
http://www.carnaviplayer.com/android-os-navigation-radio-player-for-volkswagen-b5-p-964


----------



## cipher7 (Jul 16, 2007)

BsickPassat said:


> iirc, the antenna base is amplified, so you need the antenna adapter with the wire (which connects to ACC). Otherwise the AM/FM reception will really suck.


Thanks BsickPassat. I've found some threads that have revealed it's the 40-EU55 part I need from Metra:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...enna-adapter-for-2002-Double-DIN-with-Monsoon
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3776260-Purchased
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...r-2003-Gti&p=70596250&viewfull=1#post70596250


----------



## cipher7 (Jul 16, 2007)

Ok, I received all my Metra parts and finished connecting the wires on the Metra harness (70-9003) to the wires on the Pioneer's cable. I made the following connections using butt connectors:

Yellow
Black
White
Black/White
Gray
Gray/Black
Green
Green/Black
Purple
Purple/Black
Blue (connected to Metra Antenna 40-EU55)

The following wires from my head unit had no matching wires on the Metra harness:
Blue/White - Not needed
Orange/White - I'm going to leave this for now
Red - Left this for now, will connect this once I pickup a fuse kit

When I connected the head unit to the harness and antenna in my car and turned the ignition on nothing happened. I was expecting the head unit to come on automatically once the car was started. I tried pressing various buttons on the head unit itself, but that didn't do anything either.

Do I need to connect the red wire to have my head unit work? I thought the yellow wire was good enough for providing power and that the red wire was only needed for allowing the radio to turn on/off with the ignition, rather than manually.


----------



## lethal6 (Feb 19, 2013)

The head unit didn't turn on because you didn't connect the red wire.


----------

